# Hamm 12/9/09



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Just want to say a big thank you to Steve, Tony and the others who made it such a good trip (even though I had the pee ripped out of me all the way there - you know who you were lol)

I'm just knackered now and ready for bed

Will post pics of the new additions later, when I've woken up :2thumb:


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

what did your husband say :lol2:


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

rybuzz said:


> what did your husband say :lol2:


Haha he just laughed when I told him


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

Sure :whistling2:

Thanks Steve and everyone who made the trip, including the countless cans of pussy :notworthy:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

m back and loved the fun when bloodcorn was having sexy times in the frontof the bus with some guy lol and oh the pussy tastes so good lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

god i dont wanna know what happened this time lol.. jenny really does get about :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

You put much away yet?


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> god i dont wanna know what happened this time lol.. jenny really does get about :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


She spent most of her time carrying a massive box of someones snakes :whistling2:: victory:


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> god i dont wanna know what happened this time lol.. jenny really does get about :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
oh yes she sure does:gasp::gasp::lol2:
good to meet a few people and put faces to names.

at the minuet my body does not feel like its mine and my wrist is throbbing worse now than when i first broke it probly due to carryin all shep mountains of stuff


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

rybuzz said:


> She spent most of her time carrying a massive box of someones snakes :whistling2:: victory:


 yeah i heard that lol.. although i have had my turn too.. 


louodge said:


> oh yes she sure does:gasp::gasp::lol2:
> good to meet a few people and put faces to names.
> 
> at the minuet my body does not feel like its mine and my wrist is throbbing worse now than when i first broke it probly due to carryin all shep mountains of stuff


 yeah we usually have a good laugh atthe shows, all going over to holland for the houten show next month


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah we usually have a good laugh atthe shows, all going over to holland for the houten show next month


 
well if im still on the sick with my arm i may just be going over myself seen as though i went for snakes and came back with red eye tree frogs and being a plonker a turned down a stunning female sharp albino for 250 euros:bash::bash:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, you always miss something.
with hamm i always say, if you see something you like, get it there and then.. if you go and look for a cheapr one then it will probably be gone when you get back.
of course you may find one elsewhere, but usally you miss out.


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

HAMM was great : victory:

Without (coachtotheshow) i wouldnt have been able to go so Thank you steve and to the other drivers

I still cant feel my legs :lol2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

it was a top show and i came back with loads of inverts(5 poly boxes full) and still feel like the living dead but got a new tank to set up for the 15 red eye tree frogs now lol


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol it was really good had loads of fun got the pee ripped out as usual and sorry guys with you all having to put up with my smelly box :whistling2:those snakes sure smelt lol  

Thanks again Tony steve,Dave and Simon for getting us there and back  
hope you all got back ok 
paula xx


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

shep1979 said:


> m back and loved the fun when bloodcorn was having sexy times in the frontof the bus with some guy lol and oh the pussy tastes so good lol


ha ha blimey jenny hun what went on on your bus :whistling2:Lol i thought out bus was full of rude jokes LOl did ou see that place we passed starting with W hee hee I could hear you all laughin gon the radio thingy 
p xx


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

louodge said:


> well if im still on the sick with my arm i may just be going over myself seen as though i went for snakes and came back with red eye tree frogs and being a plonker a turned down a stunning female sharp albino for 250 euros:bash::bash:


You went to hamm and bought 6 frogs :lol2:


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

rybuzz said:


> You went to hamm and bought 6 frogs :lol2:


yep thats all im not botherd though i enjoyed myself and im not in debt :lol2:

i couldent find the retic i wanted and out of all the bismarks i saw i probly would have only bought the one and that was over 400 euro!!!! so im not to botherd i also got a cracking little glass tank and a few slabs of xaxim and some plants for my 6 red eyes: victory:

snd me some pics of your boas when they settle in they look little stunners


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

ill put some upon the snake section later, 

tbf frogs are pretty cool i must admit


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

rybuzz said:


> Sure :whistling2:
> 
> Thanks Steve and everyone who made the trip, including the countless cans of pussy :notworthy:


Makes up for the lack of sleep I bet

PS I am Jenny's husband and yes I did laugh.


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

It was a great show,

Shep has got a task setting all them things up, that nymph was huge!


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I thought it was a very good show, i made my way there with a friend we got to the mc's just at about 3am, and it was packed with kids at that time how odd lol. 
Then we went to the show at about 3:30am, then we tried to sleep as u do i did not, an i was wacthing the lorrys and vans etc dropping all the stuff off lol


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

One for the lot on the manchester bus

PUSSY!!!!!


----------



## Tung Chung (Apr 10, 2009)

Just want to say hi to all the nice people I met on our bus..... Still haen't told the missus how much was spent!!

Cheers Tung


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

Is it actually nice, i never bought any..

I dont need to buy pussy. i am a pussy magnet : victory:


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Sounds like you had a great time. I am hoping to go with coach to the show in december if i can tempt a freind to go with me.

Ed :2thumb:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm glad you coachie people had a great time! Seeing the state Jenny was in I'm glad we (or rather Ads) drove! Thank you Jenny for collecting our snakies. Still a bit confused by being asked for ID to get into the venomous room though.


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> I'm glad you coachie people had a great time! Seeing the state Jenny was in I'm glad we (or rather Ads) drove! Thank you Jenny for collecting our snakies. Still a bit confused by being asked for ID to get into the venomous room though.


Yeah me too Deb, I ain't been ID'd for years :lol2::lol2:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I was going to say me neither, but I got id'd in tesco express buying beer this summer. I must be going backwards in some kind of time tunnel. I should bottle it and make millions!!!


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> I was going to say me neither, but I got id'd in tesco express buying beer this summer. I must be going backwards in some kind of time tunnel. I should bottle it and make millions!!!


Yeah :lol2: only problem is Adam will spend it all on snakes :whistling2:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

You think?

:lol2:


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

Tung Chung said:


> Just want to say hi to all the nice people I met on our bus..... Still haen't told the missus how much was spent!!
> 
> Cheers Tung


Nice to meet you too Tung...

I'll put the prices up on your web site then she can have a little looksee, how's that sound...? Sure she'll be understanding..... lol

I take it you got home alive then? ROFL

Are you going in December mate? If so, let me know. Might be driving over and should have a space free, depends on Steve though.


Hamm = excellent. Trip = bloody awful...!!!


----------



## Tung Chung (Apr 10, 2009)

Jinja said:


> Nice to meet you too Tung...
> 
> I'll put the prices up on your web site then she can have a little looksee, how's that sound...? Sure she'll be understanding..... lol
> 
> ...


I can always use my admin powers and "edit" for otherhalf friendliness. Besides, if she finds out, I'm sure the ultimatiums will start coming by.

Bearly alive mate, didn't get back until 5:45am and first thing she asked was... good trip?... :devil:

If she doesn't find out how much I spent, I should be going :whistling2:


----------

